# Gaggia Baby Dose Problem



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello to all.

I am glad I found this wonderful place with such information.

please excuse me for my poor English and the lack of proper expressions...

I own a Gaggia Baby Dose for about 3 years. Recently the water from the brew head stopped flowing, although the machine in making this usual working noise.

On the other hand, the steam hose perfectly works because steam and hot water are flowing as usual from there.

I disassemble the shower plate and the metal plate that works together and clean them. However, with them off, still no water is flowing from the tiny hole of the brew head. I tried to descale the machine with vinegar (I have done it in the past with success) but the machine still cant flow water through the brew head. Also, as I press the M key to flow water through the head, after 10-15 secs, all lights starts flashing.

Do you think this is a minerals problem and I need to descale the machine with the proper products, or the "flashing indications" shows that the problem is somewhere else?

Regards,


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the baby dose but I believe it uses flow meters, which is why if you have no flow from the group, the lights start flashing to let you know there is a problem.

I would descale with either Puly Baby, Durgol or Calcinet and see how you get on.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael.

I will try to descale proper the machine and I will see what will come up.

thanks for your help


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello again.

I bought yesterday the urnex-dezcal descaler powders. After lot of effort and time, I finally descaled it and now the water is running perfectly from both steam hose and brew head.

After the first "wash" with the descaler mixture, I have cleaned the machine twice with fresh-full tank water, where it was still throwing away small mineral deposits. Do you think I must clean it again with a second descaler mixture today???

I am so happy that the machine doesn't had any damage or serious problem and now I make a far better espresso because......"magically", a perfect crema is been produced like no other before.

Thanks for all your help and time.

Regards.


----------

